# Περιστέρια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Απορία για θάνατο μικρών περιστεριών!

## mixalis91

Εδω και μερικους μηνες πηρα περιστερια king, εχουν γεννησει 4 φορες και τα μικρα πιτσουνια μετα απο 1-2-3 μερες μετα την εκκολαψη ψοφανε! Τι μπορει να συμβαινει??? Τα υπολοιπα ειδη αναπαραγωνται κανονικα χωρις απωλιες!  14 χρονια εχω περιστερια και αυτο το προβλημα δεν το ειχα ποτε! Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην τα ταϊζουν οι γονεις?

----------


## jk21

να δεις στην κοιλια των νεοσσων που πεθαινουν ή πεθαναν (αν εχεις ακομα καποιον ή θυμασαι ) για κατι σχετικο  
*Μαύρη τελίτσα (Black point)! Που οφείλεται? Αντιμετώπιση?*αλλιως να  μου πεις αν σε αυτα που πεθανανε εβλεπες στον προλοβο σταματημενη μια λευκη μαζα  .αν ναι κανε εξετασεις για τριχομοναδα 

διαβασε αναλυτικα εδω

http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/in.../bc/201400.htm

http://www.albertaclassic.net/tricho...richomonas.php

http://www.racing-pigeons.gr/index.p...g=el&showall=1  (ελληνικο αρθρο )

http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,4570,7...7288--,00.html


επισης σκεψου τι μπορει να δινεις σε αυτα για τροφη αυτες τις μερες που δεν δινεις στα αλλα

----------


## mixalis91

αυτο που θυμαμαι ηταν οτι ειχαν βγαλει απο το στομα τους κατι σαν γαλα το ειχαν κανει εμετο. ολα τα περιστερια τρωνε την ιδια τροφη, καλαμποκι σπαστο, σιταρι και φυραμα.

----------


## jk21

οι γονεις στο ταισμα των νεοσσων  ,βγαζουν μια παχυρευστη ουσια ,που νομιζω εκρινεται στον προλοβο τους  ,γνωστη στους περιστεραδες σαν το γαλα του περιστεριου .μαλλον αυτο θα ηταν αλλα για να κανουν εμετο μαλλον υπηρχε φραγη στον προλοβο .πιθανοτατα απο τριχομοναδα.θεραπεια  με καταλληλα φαρμακα flagyl (μετρονιδαζολη ) σιροπι  απο φαρμακειο ή chevicol (διμετρονιδαζολη ) απο πετ σοπ (της  chevita  ) .υπαρχει και το spartix αλλα νομιζω ειναι μονο χαπι-ταμπλετα .δεν ειμαι σιγουρος .

ανοιξε το στομα των γονιων και κοιτα στο βαθος .ισως δεις μαζα στην πορεια της τροφης λευκη (τριχομοναδες -> οχι απαραιτητα τοσο ψηλα στο στομα και να ειναι διακριτες )  ή λευκοκιτρινες επιφανειες στο βαθος του στοματος  (μυκητες candida ) -> τοτε θελει nystamysyn σιροπι απο φαρμακεια 

ολα αυτα θα διαπιστωθουν καλυτερα απο καποιο πτηνιατρο αν θελησεις να συμβουλευτεις απο κοντα

----------


## mixalis91

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις! Θα τώρα ετοιμαζόμο φωλιά, ποιο φάρμακο μπορώ να πάρω έστω κ προληπτικά;

----------


## jk21

ΜΙΧΑΛΗ αν δεν εχεις δυνατοτητα να το ψαξεις με γιατρο (που θα ηταν το πιο σωστο ) δωσε καποιο απο τα δυο φαρμακα που λεω .το flagyl θελει να βγαλει καποιος δοσολογια για πουλια .την εχω καπου απο γιατρο για μικροτερα πουλια (καναρινια ) αλλα σεβομαι την επιθυμια του να δινεται μονο οπου σιγουρα υπαρχουν τριχομοναδες.για το chevickol υπαρχει δοσολογια της εταιριας για περιστερια .απο εκει που θα το παρεις θα σου πουνε και περισσοτερα

http://www.chevita.com/en/products/chevi-col-plus.php


γνωμη μου ειναι να βαλεις φωλια αφου κανεις τη θεραπεια .σαν θεραπεια το προτεινω γιατι μαλλον εχουν προβλημα .ειτε αυτο ειτε μυκητες (δεν μου εγραψες κατι που σου ζητησα να δεις που ισως μας βοηθουσε ) .σαν προληψη σε καμμια περιπτωση μην χρησιμοποιεις το φαρμακο σε αλλα πουλια αν δεν εχεις συμπτωματα .εκτος αν σου το συστησει καποιος γιατρος και σε συγκεκριμενη δοσολογια και περιοδο χορηγησης ,αν τα πουλια που πιθανον εχουν προβλημα ερχονται σε επαφη με τα αλλα περιστερια σου

----------


## jk21

την αλοη ομως μπορεις να την χορηγησεις παντου και οπως θα δεις εχει καλα αποτελεσματα ,τουλαχιστον σαν μειωση του προβληματος 

Η Αλόη και η χρήση της στα πτηνά ( aloe vera for vet use in birds )

----------


## mixalis91

Σημερα άνοιξα το στόμα των περιστεριών κ το κοίταξα εσωτερικά κ πίσω προς το λάρυγγα. Είναι καθαρά όλα τα σημεία δεν φάνηκε να έχουν τίποτα ούτε λευκές κρουστες! Αυτές τις μέρες γέννησαν κ άρχισαν πάλι να κλωσάνε αν πάλι συμβεί το ίδιο θα πάω ένα μικρό στον κτηνίατρο να δει γιο τι αίτια χάνονται; Τα περιστέρια  τα έχω μόνα τους σε κλούβα. Με τα υπόλοιπα έρχονται σε επαφή όταν πετάνε η βόσκουν

----------

